# AnabolicGyno's 2017 Barcelona Prep



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

INTRO:

Planning a trip to Barca the start of June and wanna get as big and lean as possible in the 12 weeks till then.

STATS:

Height - 6'2

Weight - 92-95kg

NUTRITION:

TDEE is about 3200kcals, gonna do a short 'gaining' phase in the beginning of this prep then go gradually lower calories.

1-2: 3500kcals - 3x20mins cardio

2-3: 3200kcals

3-5: 3000kcals - 3x30mins cardio

5-7: 2800kcals - 4x30mins cardio

7-8: 2600kcals - 5x30mins cardio

8-9: 2400kcals - 6x30mins cardio

9-10: 2300kcals

10-12: 2200kcals

Macros tracked using MyFitnessPal so macros will done as a percentage.

Aiming for 200-220g of protein throughout.

TRAINING:

Monday: Chest & Back

Tuesday: Shoulders & Arms

Wednesday: Legs

Thursday: Chest & Back

Friday: Shoulders & Arms

Saturday: Chest & Biceps

Sunday: Shoulders & Triceps

DRUGS:

History:

1-14: 500mg Test E

14-22: 150mg Test E, 350-490 Tren A, 30mg Winne last 3 weeks

Cruised for 7 weeks at 100mg Test E

Bumped Test to 250 2 weeks ago

Plan:

1-3: 100mg Anadrol

3-12: 40+ mcg Clen

1-6: 250mg Test E, 600mg Tren E

6-12: 250mg Test E, 800mg Tren E

?-12: 50/100mg Winnie


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

AnabolicGyno said:


> *INTRO: *
> 
> *Planning a trip to barca the start of July and wanna get as big and lean as possible in the 12 weeks till then. *
> 
> ...


 Do you actually train 7 days a week or just take rest days as n when needed?

Whatever you're doing is obviously working mate going off your avi :thumbup1:


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Do you actually train 7 days a week or just take rest days as n when needed?
> 
> Whatever you're doing is obviously working mate going off your avi :thumbup1:


 I train 7 days a week when I can, sometimes life throws me a rest day and I'll take it, usually once every 2-3 weeks.

PS: I'm secretly Calum


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*3rd March - Shoulders & Arms *



*DB lateral raise *5x15,F w/ 14kg,10kg


*Facepull* 1x20,5x15


*Cable reverse fly* 5x15


*DB OHP* 1x20,5x15 24kg


*DB shrugs* 5x15-20, 26kg


*DB bicep curl SS reverse grip ez bar curl* 5x15/F


*DB overhead tricep* 5x20 26kg


*Cable rope curls* 5x15-20


*Rope push downs* 5x12-15


*Dips* 5xF


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 4th - Chest & Biceps *



*Incline DB* 20x30kg, 5x10 40kg, 10x42kg, 6x44kg, 15x30kg


*Cable flies* 1x20,5x15


*Chest press machine* 1x20,5x12


*Pec dec* 5x15-20


*Dips* 3xF


*Cable rope curls* 5x20


*Cable ez bar normal SS reverse grip* 5x15/F


*Single arm cable curl* 5x10


Today's food is below, won't be posting my food and macros everyday as it's usually quite similar on a daily basis.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

AnabolicGyno said:


> I train 7 days a week when I can, sometimes life throws me a rest day and I'll take it, usually once every 2-3 weeks.
> 
> PS: I'm secretly Calum


 Lol is that Calum Von moger? Well played..


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

You clearly favour high volume and lighter weights and it works for you, I'll be watching this as it's a different approach to many :beer:


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*5th March - Shoulders & Triceps *

Just to be clear my avi is Calum, I don't look nearly half as good. 

My package never arrived Friday so hoping it will for Monday, very excited for my first anadrol fueled workout. Will post the workout later.

Also wondering if anyone has any better ideas for absolute maximum mass gain during the first 6 weeks of my cycle is, not interested in insulin hgh just yet.



*DB lateral raise* 8x15/F w/14,10kg


*Facepull* 5x12


*Cable reverse flies* 5x15


*Upright row* 5x12


*DB shrug* 5x15 32kg


*Rope pushdown* 5x15


*V grip pushdown* 3x15


*DB Overhead tricep* 5x15 26kg


*Dips* 3xF


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*6th March - Chest & Back *

Package arrived this morning, pinning straight away to kick off the blast. Anadrol in the morning ED. May add some ace in on top of the enanthate for the first few weeks until its fully kicked in.

Just pinned 125/200/50 test/tren E/tren A and took 50mg Anadrol, lifting late today hopefully I'll still feel the Anadrol in my system by then. Will update with workout later



*Incline DB* 20x32kg, 2x10 40kg, 4x8 44kg


*Flat DB fly *5x12-15 16kg


*Bent over row* 20x60kg, 5x12 70kg, 3x15 60kg


*V grip pulldown* 5x15-20


*Cable rope pullovers* 5x15


*Pec de*c 5x15-20


Had about 400 extra calories worth of Ben & Jerrys and pringles on top of normal calories today.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*7th March - Shoulders & Arms *

Pinned 50mg tren A this morning, feeling fuller already from the anadrol, thinking of upping it to 100mg ED for weeks 4 and 5.



*DB lateral raise* 3x12 16kg, 3x15 14kg, 3x20 12kg


*DB reverse fly* 5x15/F w/10,8kg


*Facepull* 5x15


*Cable front raise* 5x12


*BB shrugs* 5x15-20 60kg


*Straight bar pushdowns* pyramid 20,15,12,10,8>drop>drop


*Single arm cable pushdown* 5x15


*Cable rope curls *pyramid 20,15,12,10,8>drop>drop


*Palms forward DB curl* 5x12-15 10kg


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*8th March - Legs *



*Squats* 8x60kg, 8x10kg, 2x8 130kg, 2x10 100kg


*Narrow* *&* *low leg press* 20x100kg, 20x150kg, 3x12 200kg, 2x20 150kg


*Calf leg press* 5x20 100kg


*Hamstring curl* 5x15


*Leg extension* 5x15


*Single-leg leg extensions* 3x15


Appetite is still going strong, eating 3500 clean calories and still wanting more, trying to control myself. Could honestly eat 5000 clean everyday but no doubt I'd turn into a blob. Decided on 1 week of 50mg/day anadrol then 3 weeks of 100mg/day. Running tren ace at 50mg Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, will up this too 100 when upping tren E to 600, wanna push my limits and get a feel for high tren this cycle. Will drop the ace if it's too much.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 9th - Chest & Back*



*Incline* *DB* 20x32kg, 15x38kg, 5x10 44kg, 15x30kg


*Single arm DB row* 12x32kg, 2x10-12 38kg, 2x10-12 36kg, 2x10-12 34kg


*Underhand lat pulldown* 5x15-20


*Cable flies* 5x15-20, last set, drop(8),drop(12)


*V grip cable row* 5x15-20


*V grip cable pullover* 5x15


*Chest press machine* 5x12-15


*Pec dec* 5x15


Need to get control of my appetite gonna get fat if I'm not careful, noticing gains already but still feel as lean if not leaner than in the beginner. Birthday tomorrow gonna go for a nice meal maybe a pint nothing crazy, tightening things up diet wise, baffles me how some lads struggle to get 3000 down, can't get my head around it. Going for 6 weeks of anadrol 100 ED.

​


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 10th - Shoulders & Arms*

Birthday today (don't ask how old), diet is gonna be enjoyable and hearty but still gonna hit my protein goal and then some. Workout will be posted later along with some potential action shots of tonights munch up.



*BB OHP* 3x5-10 60kg, 2x10 50kg


*DB lateral raise *5x15/F w/14,10kg


*Facepulls* 5x15


*DB lateral raise* 5x15/F w/14,10kg


*Reverse pec dec* 5x12


*BB shrugs* 5x20


*Preacher curl* pyramid 20,15,12,10,8>drop>drop


*Skullcrushers* 5x15 35kg


*Rope pushdown* 3x15 SS *DB hammer curl *5x15


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 11th - Off*

Rest day today after last nights celebrations, back to regular tomorrow for a Sunday arm session.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 12th - Chest & Triceps*

Decided to mix the training up for today and tomorrow, chest & tris today then back & bicep tomorrow, feel I can hit chest and back individually harder when they are on separate days, may make a change to the split, weekly volume would remain the same.



*Smith incline* 20x20kg a side, 5x15 30kg a side, 3x15 20kg a side


*Decline press machine* 20x20kg a side, 20x40kg a side, 2x12 60kg a side, 3x15 40kg a side


*Cable flies *5x15


*Dips* 3xF


*Skullcrushers *5x20


*Rope pushdowns* 5x12


*Pushdown machine* 3xF


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 13th - Back & Biceps*



*BB rows* 20x60kg, 5x12 80kg, 2x15 60kg


*V grip pulldown* 5x15-20


*Ez bar cable pull overs* 5x15


*Underhand cable row* 3x12


*V grip cable row* 3x12


*Palms forward DB curl* 4x12


*Preacher curl SS reverse grip curl* 6x12/F


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 14th - Chest & Shoulders*



*Incline DB *2x20 30kg, 15x40kg, 2x8 46kg, 3x12 40kg


*Incline DB fly* 15x16kg, 5x15 18kg


*DB lateral raise* 5x15/F w/14,10kg


*DB rear delt fly* 5x20 10kg


*DB lateral raise* 3x20 12kg


*Pec dec* 5x15

​


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 15th - Back & Tricep*

Strength and size increasing steadily, tren is kicking in, vivid dreams and slight agitation. Thinking I'll finish this prep with 3 weeks of superdrol to really get that freak factor.



*BB rows* 20x60kg, 12x80kg, 5x10 90kg


*DB rows* 5x10-12 40kg


*Ez bar cable pullover* 5x15


*V grip lat pulldown* 5x20


*Rope pushdown* 5x15


*Underhand pushdowns* 3x15


*Overhead DB extension* 3x20 28kg


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 16th - Chest & Bicep*



*Incline DB* 20x32kg, 10x40kg, 4x8 46kg


*Incline DB fly* 20x18kg, 5x12 20kg


*Preacher curl SS reverse grip curl *4x15/F


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 17th - Off*

Gym was closed today as it's Paddy's day, I'll just take it as a rest day. Not drinking tonight, resisting peer pressure.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 18th - Chest & Bicep*

Decided to max out on bench today, 2 weeks into the cycle now, old best was 120kg and got 130kg today even without training bench and almost exclusively doing DB work for chest. Got a quick shoulder pump at the end of the workout too as I was waiting for a mate to finish up.



*Bench maxed out* (130kg)


*Incline DB *4x15 40kg


*Cable fly* 4x15


*Pec dec* 4x15


*Incline DB fly* 4x20


*EZ bar curl SS reverse grip curl* 4x12/F


*Machine preacher* 4x12


*DB lateral raise* 4x15 15kg


*Facepulls* 4x15


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 19th - Shoulders & Triceps*



*Machine shoulder press* pyramid 20,15,12,10,8>drop>drop


*DB lateral raise* 4x15 15kg


*DB reverse fly *4x15 12kg


*EZ bar front raise* 4x20


*BB shrugs* 4x20 60kg


*Skull crusher* pyramid 20,18,15,12,10 w/20,25,30,35,40kg


*EZ bar curl *4x15 25kg


*Rope pushdown* 4x15


*Reverse grip pushdown* 4x15


*Cable crunches *3xF


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 20th - Chest & Back*



*Incline DB* 2x15 30kg, 10x40kg, 4x10 46kg


*Incline DB* fly 4x15 18kg


*BB rows* 20x60kg, 3x15 80kg, 2x15 60kg


*Chest press machine* 4x12


*Lat pulldown machine* pyramid 20,15,10>drop>drop Rope pullover 4x15


*Single arm cable row* 4x12


*Pec dec* 3x20


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 21st - Shoulders & Arms*



*DB lateral raise* 6x15/F w/14,10kg


*DB reverse* fly 6x20 10kg


*EZ bar front raise* 6x12


*Preacher curl SS reverse grip curl* 6x12/F


*BB shrug* 3x20 70kg


*Rope pushdown* 6x12


*Reverse grip pushdown* 4x15


*Rope curl* 4x15


*Overhead DB extension* 4x15 30kg


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 22nd - Legs*



*Squats* 8x60kg, 8x100kg, 10x140kg, 5x160kg, 10x140kg, 10x140kg, 10x140kg, 15x100kg, 15x100kg


*Leg extension* 6x12


*Single leg extension* 3x15


*Hamstring curl* 5x15-20


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 23rd - Chest & Back*

*Any opinions on whether to use winnie 50mg or superdrol 20mg for the final 3 weeks of the cut, leaning towards winnie cus I doubt much size will be added with the deficit I'll be in by then but on the other hand I like the idea of that freaking look superdrol is known to bring. Opinions?*



*Incline DB* 2x20 30kg, 4x10 46kg, 2x15 36kg


*Incline DB fly* 4x15 20kg


*BB row* 20x60kg, 4x12 80kg, 2x15 60kg


*Single arm cable pulldown* 4x12


*V grip pulldown* 4x15


*Incline machine press* 4x12


*Cable pullover* 7x12 (FST7)


*Pec dec* 7x12 (FST7)


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

AnabolicGyno said:


> *March 23rd - Chest & Back*
> 
> *Any opinions on whether to use winnie 50mg or superdrol 20mg for the final 3 weeks of the cut, leaning towards winnie cus I doubt much size will be added with the deficit I'll be in by then but on the other hand I like the idea of that freaking look superdrol is known to bring. Opinions?*
> 
> ...


 Depends what your after the hardness from the Winnie or the fullness from the superdrol. You gettin any pics up of the final results?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Also how did you get on with the tm oxys?


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Depends what your after the hardness from the Winnie or the fullness from the superdrol. You gettin any pics up of the final results?





Sphinkter said:


> Also how did you get on with the tm oxys?


 How much fullness could I expect while on such low calories, also heard of people almost going hypo on it, less than ideal.

Pics to come in a few more weeks. Some crazy physiques on here so tough crowd.

Going good strength shot up nicely, you can check the weights in the workout logs, very pumped full look, plenty of glycogen and water but lean tissue to follow surely, not expecting major gains in a short period of time with calories decreasing and what not. First proper oral run so I don't have much to compare against.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

AnabolicGyno said:


> How much fullness could I expect while on such low calories, also heard of people almost going hypo on it, less than ideal.
> 
> Pics to come in a few more weeks. Some crazy physiques on here so tough crowd.
> 
> Going good strength shot up nicely, you can check the weights in the workout logs, very pumped full look, plenty of glycogen and water but lean tissue to follow surely, not expecting major gains in a short period of time with calories decreasing and what not. First proper oral run so I don't have much to compare against.


 Could increase cals again in the last couple of weeks. Are you looking to get much leaner?

cool I just ordered some today, and SG 300mg tren e. First go with oxys or tren looking forward to it.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Could increase cals again in the last couple of weeks. Are you looking to get much leaner?
> 
> cool I just ordered some today, and SG 300mg tren e. First go with oxys or tren looking forward to it.


 Yeah if I'm where I want to be leanness wise I'll bump cals but I'm looking to get pretty lean (8%). You're in for a good time with tren and oxys man.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 24th - Shoulders & Arms*

Gonna drop the anadrol after next week so that'll be 4 weeks at 100mg/day, feel perfectly fine and enjoying it but I've noticed my ankles are holding a bit of water and my piss is a bit yellower than usual, appetite is still perfect but its not worth the potential damage for an extra 2 weeks, only using 2.1g of NAC/day as no where has TUDCA in stock. Incorporating some FST7 sets into my training and enjoying it so far, pumps and intensity are great.



*Facepulls* 4x15


*DB Front Raise* 4x12


* DB lateral raise* 8x15/12 w/ 12,10kg


*DB reverse flys* 4x15 10kg


*Machine shoulder press* 4x15


*Rope curl* 4x12


*Overhead DB extension* 4x15 32kg


*Preacher curl* 7x12 (FST7)


*Reverse grip curl* 3x10


*Rope pushdown* 7x12 (FST7)


*Overhead rope extension *3x10


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Right decided I'm just gonna drop the Anadrol after this weekend and save enough of it for a future run. Making changes to the OP to show what the new plan is.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 25th - Chest & Bicep*

Anyone experience loosing the pump completely in your chest while still working it, as if the muscle just turns to jelly. I think it's muscle fatigue, may start doing intra-workout carbs or eat a bigger meal PWO.



*Incline DB* 20x30kg, 10x38kg, 4x10 46kg


*Incline DB fly* 4x15 20kg


*Incline machine press* 4x15


*Pec dec* 7x12 (FST7)


*Rope curls* 4x12


*Reverse grip curls* 4x15


*Ez bar curl* 7x12 (FST7)


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 26th - Shoulders & Tricep*



*Machine shoulder press* pyramid 20,20,15,12, triple drop set


*DB lateral raise *7x12 (FST7)


*DB reverse fly *7x12 (FST7)


*BB shrugs *7x12 (FST7)


*Skullcrushers *4x12


*DB overhead extension *4x12


*Dips *4x10


*Rope Pushdowns *7x12 (FST7)


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 27th - Chest & Back*

40mcg clen went down this morning, cals dropped to 3000.



*Incline DB* 20x30kg, 4x12 40kg, last set drop 30kg drop 20kg


*Incline DB fly* 4x15 20kg


*BB row* 20x60kg, 4x15 70kg


*DB row *2x10 40kg, 2x10 36kg


*Incline press machine* 4x15


*Pec dec* 7x12 (FST7)


*Single arm cable low row* 4x12


*Cable pullover* 7x12 (FST7)


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 28th - Shoulders & Arms*



*Machine shoulder press* 20, 4x15


*DB lateral raise* 7x12 (FST7)


*DB reverse fly* 7x12 (FST7)


*DB shrugs* 7x12 (FST7)


*Hammer curls* 4x12 16kg


*Overhead DB extension* 4x12 36kg


*EZ bar curls* 7x12 (FST7)


*Rope push downs* 7x12 (FST7)


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 29th - Legs*



*Squats* 8x60kg, 8x100kg, 4x8 140kg, 2x12 100kg


*Single leg calf raise* 4x12


*Single leg leg extension* 4x12


*Single leg hamstring curl *4x12


*Leg extension* 7x12 (FST7)


*Hamstring curl* 7x12 (FST7)


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 30th - Chest & Back*

Noticed a bit of tendon pain in my left pec, not gonna train chest till next Thursday see how it goes. 10 weeks to go this Sunday, I have longer than I expected, gonna rewrite a full diet and drug plan for the 10 weeks.



*Incline DB* 2x20 32kg, 3x12 44kg, 2x12 36kg


*Cable flies* 4x15


*T-bar row* 20x20kg, 15x40kg, 4x12 60kg, 2x15 40kg


*V grip row* 4x12


*Incline smith machine* 4x12 30kg/side


*Lat pulldown* 4x15


*Machine preacher* 7x12 (FST7)


*Rope pullover* 7x12 (FST7)


*Rope pushdown *7x12 (FST7)


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*Updated Diet, Drug Schedule:*

Diet

Week 1: 3000kcals - 3x30mins cardio

Week 2,3: 2800kcals - 4x30mins cardio

Week 4,5: 2600kcals - 5x30 mins cardio

Week 6,7: 2400kcals - 6x30 mins cardio

Week 8,9: 2200kcals - 7x30 mins cardio

Week 10: 2000kcals (or 3200+ to fill out)

Drugs

Week 1-10: 250mg Test E, 600mg Tren E (may up the tren)

Week 4-10: 50mg Winstrol (may increase for last 2 weeks)

Week 1-10: 40mcg Clen (will increase as needed)


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*March 31st - Shoulders & Arms*



*Machine shoulder press* 20,15,12,12,12


*Lateral raise* 7x12 (FST7)


*DB reverse fly* 7x12 (FST7)


*Face pulls* 4x15


*Hammer curls* 4x12


*Cable curls* 4x15


*Rope pushdown* 4x15


*Reverse grip pushdown* 4x15


*Overhead rope extensions* 4x15


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*April 1st *

Rest day today back on it tomorrow.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*April 2nd*

Busy day couldn't make the gym today, cals going to 2800 tomorrow and an extra 30 mins cardio is being added.


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*April 3rd - Back & Bicep*

Tren is starting to kill my appetite which is good, gonna do some low days every now and again when I'm especially not hungry on that day.



*BB row* 20x60kg, 4x12 80kg, 2x15 60kg


*Single arm cable row* 4x12


*V grip pulldown* 4x15


*Cable pullover* 7x12 (FST7)


*Hammer curls* 4x12


*Reverse grip curls *4x15


*Ez bar curl *4x12


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*April 4th - Shoudler**s & Triceps*



*DB lateral raise* 6x15/F 14/8kg


*DB reverse fly* 5x12 14kg


*Cable front raise* 5x15


*V grip pushdown* 5x15


*Single arm pushdown* 5x12


*Overhead DB extension* 5x15 30kg


*DB shrug* 3x20 30kg


*DB lateral raise* 3x20 10kg


*DB reverse fly *3x12 10kg


*Dips* 3xF


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*April 5th - Legs*

*Been doing about 2200-2300 the last 3 days feel fine, going back to planned calories soon.*



*Squats* 8x60kg, 8x100kg, 10x140kg, 10x140kg, 10x140kg, 10x140kg, 12x100kg, 12x100kg


*Single leg calf raise* 4x10-12


*Leg extension* 4x12-15


*Single leg leg extension* 7xF - no rest


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*April 6th - Chest & Back*

Big event tomorrow, Saturday will probably be a write off.



*Incline DB* 2x20 30kg, 4x12 40kg


*Pec dec* 4x15


*Incline press machine *4x12


*BB row *20x60kg, 3x12 80kg, 2x15 60kg


*V grip pulldown* 4x12


*V grip row* 4x12


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*April 10th - Chest & Back*

Coming down with a case of bronchitis I'm pretty sure, breathing was super heavy and wheezy today.



*Horizontal press machine* 20x20kg, 20x40kg, 4x10-12 50kg, last set x2 drop


*T-bar row* 20x20kg, 15x40kg, 4x12 50kg, last set x2 drop


*Pec dec* 4x12


*Lat pulldown* 4x12


*Cable flies* 4x12-15


*V grip row* 4x15


*Incline press machine* 4x12-15


*Rope pullover* 4x15


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*April 11th - Shoulders & Arms*



*Preacher curl machine* 20, 4x12


*EZ bar curl SS reverse grip curl* 4x12/F


*Rope curl* 7x15


*Skullcrushers* 4x15


*Single arm pushdown* 4x12


*Rope pushdown* 7x12


*Lateral raise* 4x12


*Facepull* 4x12


*Lateral raise machine* 7x15


*Reverse pec dec* 7x12


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

What clen do you use? Will you keep it at 40mcg for the duration? Do you feel any sides from that dose?


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*April 12th - Legs*



*Squats* 8x60kg, 8x100kg, 4x10 140kg


*Seated calf raise* 20, 4x15


*Leg press* 4x15


*Hamstring curl* 4x15


*Leg extension* 4x15


*Single leg extension* 4xF no rest


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*April 14th - Shouders & Arms*



*Preacher curl machine* 4x12


*Rope curl* 4x15


*Reverse grip curl *4x15


*Skullcrusher* 4x20


*Rope pushdown* 4x15


*Single arm pushdown* 4x12


*Cable lateral raise* 4x15


*Facepull* 4x15


*BB shrug* 4x10


*EZ front raise* 3x20


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*April 18th - Chest & Bicep*



*Incline DB* 2x20 30kg, 10x40kg, 10x44kg, 2x10 46kg


*Dips* 4x10 +15kg


*Incline press machine* 4x15


*Pec dec* 4x12


*Preacher curl* 4x12


*Hammer curl *4x12


*Rope curl* 7x15


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*April 19th - Back & Arms *

*Workout #1*​


*BB row* 12x60kg, 10x80kg, 2x8 100kg, 12x80kg, 15x60kg


*Cable pullover* 4x15


*V grip row* 4x15


*V grip pulldown* 4x12


*Wide grip lat pulldown* 4x12


*Rear delt flies SS DB shrugs* 3x20

*Workout #2*​


*Hammer curls SS overhead DB extension* 4x15/15


*EZ bar curl* 4x12


*Rope pushdown* 4x15


*Rope curl *4x15


*Single arm pushdown* 4x12


*Reverse grip curl *3x20


*Dips* 3xF


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*April 20th - Chest & Shoulders*



*Smith incline press* 5x15, 2x20


*Cable fly* 6x12


*Incline press* 20,15,12,8


*DB lateral raise* 3x15/15


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*April 21st - Arms *



*Skull crusher SS EZ bar curl* 4 sets


*Rope pushdown SS preacher curl* 4 sets


*Single arm push downs* 4 sets


*Incline curl* 4 sets


*Rope curl SS Overhead rope extensions* 4 sets


*April 22nd - Shoulders*



*Shoulder press* 6 set pyramid


*DB lateral raise* 5 drop sets


*Face pull* 5 sets


*BB shrugs* 5 sets


*EZ front raise* 3 drop sets


*Lateral raise machine* 7 FST sets


*Upright row* 3 sets


*Reverse pec dec* 3 drop sets


*April 23rd - Back & Tricep*



*V Grip row* 5 set pyramid


*Underhand lat pulldown* 4 set


*Rope pullover* 4 sets


*Rope Pushdown* 4 sets


*Single arm pushdown* 4 sets


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*April 24th - Chest & Biceps*



*Smith incline* 8 sets


*Pec dec* 4 sets


*Incline press* 4 sets


*Cable fly* 4 sets


*Incline curl machine* 6 sets


*Rope curl* 4 sets


*Preacher curl machine* 4 sets


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*April 25th - Back & Tricep*



*BB row* 8 sets


*Rope pullover* 4 sets


*V grip pulldown* 4 sets


*Single arm cable row* 4 sets


*Rope pushdown* 6 sets


*Single arm pushdown* 4 sets


*Overhead DB extension* 4 sets


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*April 26th - Shoulders & Bicep*

6 weeks out, gonna try to get quite lean over the next 3-4 weeks then probably gonna up the cals and bring in some superdrol for the last 2-3 weeks.

The last 2 days I've done 200 protein 60 fat and 0 carb, trying for an hour of cardio a day.

3000 cals on Mondays, mainly carbs.

250mg Test 800mg Tren 300mg DNP 25mcg T3, feel perf, sides not too bad at all, honestly surprised how well I'm tolerating it.

Haven't weighed myself in a while may start again soon, don't care about the number just the mirror.



*Preacher curl SS reverse grip curl* 4 sets


*Rope curl* 4 sets


*Facepull *4 sets


*DB lateral raise* 4 sets


*Machine shoulder press* 4 sets


*Rear delt flies* 4 sets


*Cable lateral raise* 4 sets


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*April 27th - Legs & Tricep*



*Leg press* 6 sets


*Leg extension* 4 sets


*Calf raise* 3 sets


*Rope pushdown* 6 sets


*Single arm pushdown* 4 sets


*Single arm overhead DB extension* 4 sets


*April 28th - Chest & Bicep*



*Incline DB* 4 sets


*Incline DB fly* 4 sets


*Pec dec* 4 sets


*DB hammer curl* 4 sets


*Single arm cable curl* 4 sets


*Rope curl *4 sets


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*April 29th - Back & Tricep*

*DNP goin to 375mg today, 450 tomorrow, t3 to 50mcg.*



*BB row* 6 sets


*Wide grip cable row* 4 sets


*V grip pulldown *4 sets


*Rope pullover* 4 sets


*V grip pushdown* 6 sets


*Single arm pushdown* 4 sets


*Overhead DB extension* 4 sets


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

*April 30th - Shoulders*

Gonna stick to 375mg of DNP, cheat meal tomorrow, thinking a burrito or a pizza.



*Shoulder press machine* 6 sets


*DB lateral *4 sets


*DB reverse fly *4 sets


*Cable lateral* 4 sets


*Facepull* 4 sets


*BB shrug *4 sets


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

Pec dec 6 sets


Incline press machine 4 sets


Dips 4 sets


Single arm cable curl 3 sets


Rope curl 3 sets

​


Rope pullover 4 sets


V grip pull down 4 sets


Wide grip row 4 sets


V grip row 4 sets


Rope pushdown 6 sets


Single arm pushdown 4 sets

​


DB lateral 6 sets


DB reverse flies 6 sets


DB shrugs 4 sets


Cable lateral 4 sets


Facepull 4 sets


Upright row 4 sets

​


Preacher curl 4 sets


Reverse grip curl 4 sets


Overhead DB extension 4 sets


Dips 4 sets Single arm cable curl 4 sets


Single arm pushdown 4 sets


Rope curl 7 sets


Rope pushdown 7 sets

​


Incline DB 6 sets


Incline DB fly 4 sets


Incline press 4 sets


Pec dec 4 sets


----------

